# Dogs In The City



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Did anyone watch the new CBS program "Dogs In The City"? It was on last night and since I'm sick and just laying around with the fluffs, I decided to watch it.

I liked it. The guy's training methods seem to offer a lot of positive reinforcement -- not like Ceasar's. 

Anyway, if anyone else watched it, I would like to know what you thought.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I saw the second half but watched it last week. I also thought it was good. He seems to be honest with the owners which I liked and genuinley likes the dogs and is positive.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I watched it. I like the fact that he doesn't blame the dogs. He knows it's the parents that cause the dogs bad behavior. I thought I was going to cry when the retired police dog walked past all the saluting officers. It was so touching.olice: And that lady who lived in the hotel with the bull dog -- she was wacky.

P.S. I also like watching it just to see the dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

See what you missed when you were at Nationals, Lynn? Here was a thread about the premiere last week. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/119729-dogs-city-cbs-tonight.html I missed last night's show (my neighbor loved it) but last week I think they repeated it on Saturday night


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I also that that program last night. Only by accident though since the channel was on CBS. I watched the entire show and also thought that the lady with the newborn and that Bulldog was a bit different. And yes, the trainer was positive as well as honest with the owners. Hope to watch it again next week.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw it last week, anything with dogs in it, I'll watch!Thought it was pretty good!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't watch the 2nd show. Watched the first and HATED it! Is hate a strong enough word? Maybe not. No, he's not as bad as Caesar Milan but he is NOT a positive reinforcement trainer. He's using both positive and correctional methods of training which is so confusing to a dog and can cause conflict aggression. His methods in the first show were awful. Teaching the sweet Bernese Mountain Dog to "leave it" by punching him in the chest with two fingers could truly CAUSE resource guarding. Teaching the 'leave it' command is fairly easy and you should never need to touch the dog. And then to let the dog have the exact same thing he was told to previously leave is again very confusing to the dog. You need to give him something from a different hand to reward him. And the 'partial choke collar' is still going to inflict pain. And to encourage a dog to walk with someone in a direction he's unsure he wants to will only reinforce the fear and uncertainty using the jerking method and a collar that causes pain or even mild discomfort. Not to mention extremely unsafe with brachycephalic breed. And that bull dog did not have severe separation anxiety. It was mild. And he did not reward the dog for calm quiet behavior at all. Instead it was a type of tease by showing him his dad and then his dad kept going away. All the while he was barking. And the worst was the dog that the modeling agency lady owned. What type of solution is tethering the dog to a table? That dog was not guarding the 'womb' area. That dog had never been properly socialized and was fear aggressive. Did anyone notice the dogs body language when he was tethered and laying under the table? By tethering him to a table, he gave the dog no choice in the 'fight or flight' choice. He had to fight. And using the tiny toy poodle to test the situation showed extreme poor judgement. That poodle could have been seriously injured, not to mention cause fear problems of his own. The show got tons of criticism from those that are positive reinforcement trainers. This guy has no education or credentials. He is a nice looking man who is a part time comedian and the tv execs were going for the entertainment factor imo. This guy will cause just as many behavioral problems across America as Caesar Milan if people try to follow his methods.

Sorry for being so opinionated on this but with all I'm dealing with Jett, I am so very much aware how one little bad experience can cause major problems. The more I'm learning the more I realize how much I screwed up with Zoe. And even though I did not really make those mistakes with Jett, just 'life' can really cause problems. So I certainly don't want to see uneducated trainers do things to make it even worse.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- I didn't see the 1st expisode which you described, but I didn't see anything like this is last nights show.

I agree about the retiring police dog. It was very touching and made me cry.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

The two episodes are on my ON DEMAND/Comcast cable....
I am about to watch them, right now. :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I didn't watch the 2nd show. Watched the first and HATED it! Is hate a strong enough word? Maybe not. No, he's not as bad as Caesar Milan but he is NOT a positive reinforcement trainer. He's using both positive and correctional methods of training which is so confusing to a dog and can cause conflict aggression. His methods in the first show were awful. Teaching the sweet Bernese Mountain Dog to "leave it" by punching him in the chest with two fingers could truly CAUSE resource guarding. Teaching the 'leave it' command is fairly easy and you should never need to touch the dog. And then to let the dog have the exact same thing he was told to previously leave is again very confusing to the dog. You need to give him something from a different hand to reward him. And the 'partial choke collar' is still going to inflict pain. And to encourage a dog to walk with someone in a direction he's unsure he wants to will only reinforce the fear and uncertainty using the jerking method and a collar that causes pain or even mild discomfort. Not to mention extremely unsafe with brachycephalic breed. And that bull dog did not have severe separation anxiety. It was mild. And he did not reward the dog for calm quiet behavior at all. Instead it was a type of tease by showing him his dad and then his dad kept going away. All the while he was barking. And the worst was the dog that the modeling agency lady owned. What type of solution is tethering the dog to a table? That dog was not guarding the 'womb' area. That dog had never been properly socialized and was fear aggressive. Did anyone notice the dogs body language when he was tethered and laying under the table? By tethering him to a table, he gave the dog no choice in the 'fight or flight' choice. He had to fight. And using the tiny toy poodle to test the situation showed extreme poor judgement. That poodle could have been seriously injured, not to mention cause fear problems of his own. The show got tons of criticism from those that are positive reinforcement trainers. This guy has no education or credentials. He is a nice looking man who is a part time comedian and the tv execs were going for the entertainment factor imo. This guy will cause just as many behavioral problems across America as Caesar Milan if people try to follow his methods.
> 
> Sorry for being so opinionated on this but with all I'm dealing with Jett, I am so very much aware how one little bad experience can cause major problems. The more I'm learning the more I realize how much I screwed up with Zoe. And even though I did not really make those mistakes with Jett, just 'life' can really cause problems. So I certainly don't want to see uneducated trainers do things to make it even worse.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Felt the same way, thought the 1st show was awful. Gave the 2nd show another chance & didn't change my opinion at all.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I love the show. He does more training of humans than dogs. I have noticed a lot of Maltese dogs in the city. They are so cute.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I watched the first show and wasn't overly excited about it...it was 'just-ok' with me.
I watched the second and like that episode better. I think I mostly enjoy seeing all the dogs LOL .


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Basically Justin whatever is a comedian..I can't find any credentials anywhere of who or where or what he's trained. He's was an actor on CSI or some other law show for an episode. He had a face so CBS went with it. 

A lot of what he is doing is common sense, and maybe not common sense..but not doggie wise. I also see him make subtle mistakes in the doggie world that would read as rude, insulting and even aggressive...like how I've seen him approach and pet a dog he's never met, etc. Most trainers wouldn't approach a strange dog like he does. It's very made for TV..and although he's no Ceaser... he's not like any other trainer I'd look up to. I think it's basically a crappy, made for TV show. I find it hard to believe, training dogs myself, especially in the new episode that he made any of the situations better. Especially with the terrier. That poor dog has probably bitten one if not two of those children by now....I'd put money in it..just sayin...

As far as his methods...I can't even comment on a particular method. I don't see positive or a correction based method...I see no method besides the fact that he can read from a script. He's basically "Playing the role of" a dog trainer. And not a very good one.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I guess I fell into the Hollywood or in this case the New York spin. I was so happy to see a "dog" program. I assumed he was a professional trainer with experience. I've been wrong before. I would have bought my girls from a newspapper add too until I found you guys. You're the best.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I didn't watch the 2nd show. Watched the first and HATED it! Is hate a strong enough word? Maybe not. No, he's not as bad as Caesar Milan but he is NOT a positive reinforcement trainer. He's using both positive and correctional methods of training which is so confusing to a dog and can cause conflict aggression. His methods in the first show were awful. Teaching the sweet Bernese Mountain Dog to "leave it" by punching him in the chest with two fingers could truly CAUSE resource guarding. Teaching the 'leave it' command is fairly easy and you should never need to touch the dog. And then to let the dog have the exact same thing he was told to previously leave is again very confusing to the dog. You need to give him something from a different hand to reward him. And the 'partial choke collar' is still going to inflict pain. And to encourage a dog to walk with someone in a direction he's unsure he wants to will only reinforce the fear and uncertainty using the jerking method and a collar that causes pain or even mild discomfort. Not to mention extremely unsafe with brachycephalic breed. And that bull dog did not have severe separation anxiety. It was mild. And he did not reward the dog for calm quiet behavior at all. Instead it was a type of tease by showing him his dad and then his dad kept going away. All the while he was barking. And the worst was the dog that the modeling agency lady owned. What type of solution is tethering the dog to a table? That dog was not guarding the 'womb' area. That dog had never been properly socialized and was fear aggressive. Did anyone notice the dogs body language when he was tethered and laying under the table? By tethering him to a table, he gave the dog no choice in the 'fight or flight' choice. He had to fight. And using the tiny toy poodle to test the situation showed extreme poor judgement. That poodle could have been seriously injured, not to mention cause fear problems of his own. The show got tons of criticism from those that are positive reinforcement trainers. This guy has no education or credentials. He is a nice looking man who is a part time comedian and the tv execs were going for the entertainment factor imo. This guy will cause just as many behavioral problems across America as Caesar Milan if people try to follow his methods.
> 
> Sorry for being so opinionated on this but with all I'm dealing with Jett, I am so very much aware how one little bad experience can cause major problems. The more I'm learning the more I realize how much I screwed up with Zoe. And even though I did not really make those mistakes with Jett, just 'life' can really cause problems. So I certainly don't want to see uneducated trainers do things to make it even worse.





Moxie'smom said:


> Basically Justin whatever is a comedian..I can't find any credentials anywhere of who or where or what he's trained. He's was an actor on CSI or some other law show for an episode. He had a face so CBS went with it.
> 
> A lot of what he is doing is common sense, and maybe not common sense..but not doggie wise. I also see him make subtle mistakes in the doggie world that would read as rude, insulting and even aggressive...like how I've seen him approach and pet a dog he's never met, etc. Most trainers wouldn't approach a strange dog like he does. It's very made for TV..and although he's no Ceaser... he's not like any other trainer I'd look up to. I think it's basically a crappy, made for TV show. I find it hard to believe, training dogs myself, especially in the new episode that he made any of the situations better. Especially with the terrier. That poor dog has probably bitten one if not two of those children by now....I'd put money in it..just sayin...
> 
> As far as his methods...I can't even comment on a particular method. I don't see positive or a correction based method...I see no method besides the fact that he can read from a script. He's basically "Playing the role of" a dog trainer. And not a very good one.


I completely agree with you, Crystal and Moxie's Mom :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal, I have to say I don't get that show here in Greece, but your response was entertaining enough for me! I love having Crystal, the watch dog back :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. . . I have missed it to be honest! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Crystal, I have to say I don't get that show here in Greece, but your response was entertaining enough for me! I love having Crystal, the watch dog back :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:. . . I have missed it to be honest! :wub:


:embarrassed:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Moxie'smom said:


> Basically Justin whatever is a comedian..I can't find any credentials anywhere of who or where or what he's trained. He's was an actor on CSI or some other law show for an episode. He had a face so CBS went with it.
> 
> A lot of what he is doing is common sense, and maybe not common sense..but not doggie wise. I also see him make subtle mistakes in the doggie world that would read as rude, insulting and even aggressive...like how I've seen him approach and pet a dog he's never met, etc. Most trainers wouldn't approach a strange dog like he does. It's very made for TV..and although he's no Ceaser... he's not like any other trainer I'd look up to. I think it's basically a crappy, made for TV show. I find it hard to believe, training dogs myself, especially in the new episode that he made any of the situations better. Especially with the terrier. That poor dog has probably bitten one if not two of those children by now....I'd put money in it..just sayin...
> 
> As far as his methods...I can't even comment on a particular method. I don't see positive or a correction based method...I see no method besides the fact that he can read from a script. He's basically "Playing the role of" a dog trainer. And not a very good one.


I did not see the first episode but after reading Crystal's take on FB it did not entice me to see the second episode. 
Now, I can understand the "Playing the role of a dog trainer" but how many people will look at it this way, that he is just playing a role and that he is not a very good one ? Most people will think he is a real trainer and try what he does at home. Not good.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

it's probably not the first time it has happened..but that's hollywood for ya.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I'm going to enjoy this blog. :thumbsup:

Laurens Leash 917.261.1128 - Dogs in the City DEBUNKED, Episode 1

Laurens Leash 917.261.1128 - Dogs in the City DEBUNKED, Episode 2


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd give it a change, Victoria Stillwell was a decorator on a HGTV DIY show before she trained dogs...
I missed the first one and second one, but last night was good,what I got to see of it. This time I DVR'ed it so I can watch it later.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I gotta wonder about these shows like this,it's not reality TV per se but a live action so to speak.. They just revealed that House Hunters on HGTV was fake. I'd still watch,just to check out the cool houses...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry that I missed it...forgot that it was on, but wish I had since there was a pretty strong opinion about the show. I hope that I will remember to watch it next Wednesday.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I'd give it a change, Victoria Stillwell was a decorator on a HGTV DIY show before she trained dogs...
> I missed the first one and second one, but last night was good,what I got to see of it. This time I DVR'ed it so I can watch it later.


Give it a chance,sheesh,I can't type for beans. I would hope most people would be able to use common sence ,that not everything they see is in real time.. I think Ceasar Milan has some good techniques but some I've seen are pretty rough I think...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

supercalifragilisdexpealadocious


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Give it a chance,sheesh,I can't type for beans. I would hope most people would be able to use common sence ,that not everything they see is in real time.. I think Ceasar Milan has some good techniques but some I've seen are pretty rough I think...



Last night was the first time i watched it because i was curious. That guy irritated the snot out of me...he's doing way more harm then good...i wouldn't let him train my pet goldfish if i had one! :smmadder: You don't even want to get me started on Ceasar, that's another one that has no business training dogs. 




Crystal&Zoe said:


> supercalifragilisdexpealadocious



:huh:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> :huh:


I'm trying to be good. It's killing me but I'm trying. I may develop IBS but I'm trying. :innocent: It just amazes me when someone posts an opinion when they didn't even take the time to read links that were provided that points out step by step what was done and what was ok about it, what was done wrong, and what are the possible risks.

I will say this, the times I have very strong opinions is because I have _*many*_ examples to draw from that has given me those opinions. Like for example, a customer who has a Cockapoo and started out with the trainer I recommended who is a 100% positive reinforcement trainer who has taken courses at Purdue University's Veterinary Behavior Dept, back in the day that they let trainers take courses. They were amazed at what all she could be taught with clicker training. But she has a problem with submissive urination. The trainer was working with them on this issue and did not sugar coat it or make promises/claims she could not keep. She told them this is not something that can be fixed overnight. Well the husband got impatient and they went to a trainer who assured them she could train this out of their dog in a week. She used both positive and correctional forms of training, which was so confusing to the dog and caused so much stress that her submissive urination is so much worse to the point the husband wants to get rid of the dog. The wife has contacted the positive reinforcement trainer acknowledging that they made things worse by going to this other trainer. But when the positive reinforcement trainer said it will take even longer now because now she has to undo the damage the other trainer did, she's not sure her husband will be willing. And it's not about money because the positive reinforcement trainers fees are way lower then anyone else around here. In fact, often she doesn't even charge just to help the dog. So here we have a situation where an uneducated and inexperienced trainer came in and made it worse to the point we'll have another dog in a shelter or rescue. With a behavioral problem that will make her harder to place.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've watched every episode and to me it just keeps getting worse.

In reference to reality shows being real...a channel wanted to do a reality show about the people I work for and they were filming "sizzle reels" or whatever they call them. We eventually declined to participate.

Anyway, the producer was coming around the office quite a bit and we got to talking. I told him which shows I really liked and he happened to work on quite a bit of them and then he gave me devastating news, with the caveat that I was never to repeat to anyone else,... they were all cast, scripted and staged.  I can't say he spoke for all of them, but it covered a whole lot of them.

Back to work...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sophie said:


> I've watched every episode and to me it just keeps getting worse.
> 
> In reference to reality shows being real...a channel wanted to do a reality show about the people I work for and they were filming "sizzle reels" or whatever they call them. We eventually declined to participate.
> 
> ...


And the really sad thing is, that most people truly don't understand that reality tv isn't real. I talk to people all the time that tell me CM or this new guy must be an expert. I ask them if they know either of their credentials and the answer is always no. I've yet to find any credentials listed for this new guy other then he is also a comedian. CM was a dog washer...not even a groomer. So then I ask why they think that so and so is then an expert. And the answer is again always the same. Well he's on TV! :smilie_tischkante:

And it is making a truly good and very experienced dog trainer look like maybe she's not trustworthy either. No, Victoria Stillwell may not be a behaviorist and she doesn't appear to have the standard ADPT or CCPDT accreditation, but her methods are exactly like those. And I've heard all sorts of rumors that she used to be an actress or now that she was a decorator and had a show. That's a first. I can't say those rumors are true or false because I've yet to see anything to substantiate them. But even if she did in the past support herself with a different job, it does not negate the # of years she's been a trainer or the fact she is using all positive reinforcement methods that Veterinary Behaviorists, Applied Animal Behaviorists and accredited trainers of ADPT and CCPDT use and approve.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

sophie said:


> I've watched every episode and to me it just keeps getting worse.
> 
> In reference to reality shows being real...a channel wanted to do a reality show about the people I work for and they were filming "sizzle reels" or whatever they call them. We eventually declined to participate.
> 
> ...


O course they are all staged. There is no such thing as a reality show, period. They are just cheaper shows. That's why I don't watch them. It's fake all over.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok had to satisfy my own curiosity. Found several sources on Victoria Stilwell's bio and they all say the same thing. No she was never ever a decorator on HGTV but yes she was trained in the theater and pursued an acting career. But while pursuing her acting career she started dog walking and saw the need for qualified professionals to help train her clients and their dogs. So...she expanded her focus into dog training and behavior and worked with some of Britain's most respected positive reinforcement trainers and behaviorists. She IS a member of APDT as well IAABC (International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants). So yes...she's got the education as well as the experience. Whew! I so badly wanted to find out what was true and what wasn't and just didn't have the time.


----------

